# Plastic Wrap Box



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey folks,
New to the forum here, and have a question. This evening at dinner, my mother-in-law inquired about a "box" for a roll of saran wrap that could sit on her counter top. I am not having much luck finding a pic on the net, so I wondered if anyone would have any ideas.
joe


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Joe Welcome to LJs
I would just use a box the wrap comes in as a estimate of the correct size and adjust for the thickness of the wood. You could use a hacksaw blade to cut the wrap with and maybe have a sliding top to put the plastic wrap in the box.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Ditto on Jim's comments. Check with her about maybe making a multiple rolled goods dispenser; Plastic wrap, waxed paper, and Aluminum foil.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Or, make one that mounts under the cabinet - leaves the counter top free and utilizes free space.

Here's some different ideas


























(Obviously, you'll need to translate the first two to wood)


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is one that might work for you. I made this to mount on the wall in my shop to hold waxed paper. Found it in one of my magazines but think I have seen it online somewhere as well.

I was right, it was on Wood Magazine's website - Waxed Paper Dispenser.

If you want to get a little more complicated, you might try this kitchen organizer. Plans for this are available are available on Binky's Woodworking Website.

Hope that this helps.

Jim


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Jim,
Thanks a lot for the ideas, I will pass them on the the mother-in-law and get her thoughts.
joe


----------

